# Little bugs in corn



## Triple J Farm (May 7, 2017)

I have found several of these bugs in my can of cracked corn. Can I still feed this to my Jersey or is this better suited to feed to my chickens?

P.S. sorry if the image doesn’t attach.


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

weevels , Wont hurt to feed it. you can put sevin dust on it to keep them out. but its not an issue


----------



## Triple J Farm (May 7, 2017)

Thank you M5farm. And the sevin duct won’t hurt if the cow eats it?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I wouldn't use Sevin dust.
If you have a large freezer put it in there for a day or two.

You could also heat it to about 150* to kill them.
The chickens will just eat them dead or alive, but killing them keeps them from spreading.


----------



## ticndig (Sep 7, 2014)

I sure would not feed seven dust to cows or chickens . YUCK


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

Triple J Farm said:


> Thank you M5farm. And the sevin duct won’t hurt if the cow eats it?


Tons and tons of feed treated with sevin has been fed to animals. a light dusting on a bag of corn is not going to hurt anything. I am pretty sure the naysayers will show up and tell you your great grandkids will be born naked becuse you handled sevin on july 20 2018. carbaryl is widely used as a pesticide and if treated and handled properly you shouldn't have any ill effects from it. I have personally treated thousands of tons of corn going into grain bins with it and turn around the next day and start grinding cow and hog feed out of the bins. the real corn meal you buy in the store will have the larve in the bag and if not used in a timely manner they will hatch out in your pantry.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

M5farm said:


> the real corn meal you buy in the store will have the larve in the bag and if not used in a timely manner they will hatch out in your pantry.


That's why it makes sense to put it in a freezer for a few days.
If I had to deal with tons of grain I'd add DE instead of a poison no matter how "safe" it may be.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

For inquiring minds, here is the low down on grain storage ...

https://entomology.ca.uky.edu/ef145


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

https://www.sites.ext.vt.edu/newsletter-archive/cses/2005-10/grain.html


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Irrespective, they are weevils and will not hurt your cattle or anything else that may eat it. As a matter of interest, your flour is full of weevil eggs and if you leave it for long enough, you will have weevly flour. But you eat flour with impunity and it's never hurt you. I'm sure most of us at some stage have found weevils in the soup mix, pearl barley, split peas, rice etc.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Yes, Ronnie, and on the rare occasion that I've found them, I gag and throw whatever it is in the trash (or give to the chickens cause anything that eats humongous spiders won't be bothered by a few little creepy crawlers). LOL!


----------



## Triple J Farm (May 7, 2017)

Well it was my last 50# bag of cracked corn and it was towards the end of the bag. I just feed it out as normal and no ill effects. Thanks for all the advice everyone.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

When given the choice to pick a long thin weevil or a big plump weevil, it is always better to select the lesser of two weevils.


----------

